# Who else thinks state should shut down.....



## c75 (May 29, 2007)

walleye fishing in March and April?


You know, you go out to Berlin any evening and its like a zoo out there, same thing at all the tribs in W Basin. Wall to wall people, cant even hardly cast to your right or left without snagging up on someone else.

How many more walleye could we have at , for example, Berlin, W Branch, Milton, Erie if the walleye could spawn without being molested and caught?

The state does it for turkeys, as we can only hunt them til noon in the spring, why the hell not protect these too?


----------



## HeadwatersEd (Mar 14, 2006)

I say lets ban walleye fishing completely. Imagine how many more there would be then...


----------



## Love2troll (May 8, 2006)

if there banned completely then whats the point in even having them.....they are definately a fish to eat and not for the game because they fight like log....i believe the limits should be lowered considerably in the spring....especially when there are people limiting out and coming back and limiting again and again.....thats rediculous....it states 4 per day in the spring not per trip...


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

I read a few articles about the Erie walleye spawn that said the weather has much more of an impact on the spawn success than fisherman. The dent caused by the fisherman in the western basin is a very small percentage, especially when the 'sportsman' typically limit themselves to mostly males. Most of the fish in the Maumee come from the Detroit river and north anyway, so we're putting a small dent into the Michigan fishery, not Erie.

The inland lakes might be another story. Since milton/berlin are the only ones where walleye reproduction is proven, I can see a short closed season there since the weather has less a factor on spawning since the lake levels are controlled by man and the storms/winds have less an impact on the spawning areas than in Erie.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I somewhat agree with you, LTT. I don't go to those places when the eyes are spawning because it makes me sick and I can't keep my mouth shut. I went to Fremont ONCE, many years ago. The guys on both sides of me were snagging and unhooking the fish in the net under the muddy water so the DNR couldn't see what they were doing. I left after the guy on my right almost fell into the water trying to net the snagged hog female I had just released. When he asked me "whydja release dat one?" I told him, "YOU wouldn't understand!"(yeah, I know, everyone doesn't keep the snagged fish!) We need more enforcement officers-with attitudes-IMO. 
They restrict smallmouth and walleye fishing in a few states(or used to?) with better fishing than our(inland) lakes('quality' of fish), and also in Canada where it's fantastic. Most of our inland lake fishing is put-and-take and I guess it works. If the water/bottom quality was better, the spawning walleyes might be more successful, but since it apparently isn't, they stock.
We just have to be content with the situation we have right now!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i dont think so. i spend all winter cooped up and really need to get out and catch a few fresh walleye for my belly. i pay (with my license fees) to let the ODNR make the call on how many i can keep. if you see someone breaking the law, do something. call the rangers. if you fish, you have a responsability to our sport to make sure everyone is on the up and up. the rangers cant be everywhere. if i see someone keep a snagged fish, more than the limit or come back after i know they have a limit for the day, the rod goes down and the cell phone comes out. i refuse to let a few ruin some of the best fishing of the year for the rest of us.


----------



## HeadwatersEd (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice cheap shot c75. I've never kept a snagged fish in my life. As for limiting spring walleye fishing in Berlin, I'm not opposed to it because it depends on naturely replenishing population, where as most lakes are stocked by the state and paid for by fishermen. But because you don't like spring walleye fishing doesn't mean its unethical. Theres alot of people who enjoy it and pay for their license for the right to do so. 
I am no fan of people keeping bass, pike, and musky. I look down on it and wouldn't do it myself, but I would never call on a statewide ban on fishing for them.


----------



## Love2troll (May 8, 2006)

with regards to my previous statements about lowering the limits.....i was more less trying to ge the point across that it needs to be a little more strict when it comes to the limits....as said about people coming back multiple times and limiting out thats very aggrevating.....i would definately not want to get rid of spring walleye fishing just for the reason of filling my belly and cabin fever.....thats how fishing came about anyway....i don't know if fish poplulations are being harmed thats why there are people paid to research and do this for us....like he said earlier let the state decide the limits and rules and we abide by them


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

Great thread. Especially this time of year. I, for one would like to see more enforcement of the laws we have, not new ones. However, if the dnr thinks that a "No season" or reduced creel limits would be advantageous, then lets have it. I'm sure they have a better idea of what is happening than the typical fisherman.

I have no intention of offending anyone but lets face it, opinions are like butt-holes everyone has one. Some of the opinions are good, some are not so good but what we really need is to have the facts before anything is done. Maybe someone should call the dnr and see if they have any specific information about this subject.

And, as long as I'm giving an opinion, the snaggers and folk who keep more than the limit should be ticketed. I like to fish for meals and I really hate releasing a foul hooked walleye but thats the law.


----------



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

maybe we can sell walleye stamps or maybe we could sell snagging stamps or better yet lets put nets up to stop the walleyes from getting in the river in the first place that would fix everything.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I think some of the responders who mind the laws and regs. in this thread need to get out to some of these "hotspots" and see what's going on. I don't go there anymore, like I said, I'd end up messing someone up(or just maybe, vise versa!) and probably end up in jail, but I still hear from acquaintences and others(esp. at the baitstores) that "you should see what's going on below Milton Dam! or what goes on at Berlin causeway when the lights go out! or below Walborn dam, or on the rivers, etc.. I frankly tell them I don't want to 'see' it! It sounds like things haven't changed in 30 years-if anything, maybe they've gotten worse. Perhaps what we need is some of those wardens-in-training, like the ones who check me every time I pull into a ramp at Erie to check my cooler, safety equip. and license, to mingle in these places, take some pictures or get some license numbers??(ps-I don't mind them a bit, it keeps me sharp on my numbers and paperwork.) -or Deputy Wardens who have some legal powers. God knows we got enough Deputy Sheriffs!
There's alot of real unscrupulous "sportsmen" amongst us and if they knew the guy next to them might have a connection to the Law, they might think twice about what they are doing. JMO.


----------



## Bapenn (Apr 17, 2004)

I got an idea. If you get caught snagging for taking more than the limit of walleye you lose all of your fishing rods and equipment and your fishing license for the rest of the year. How about that! It should make them think twice when they do stupid things that spoil it for the ethical sportsman and will maintain good fishing for the future. Just my thoughts.


----------



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

C.j. I could not agree more. I don't know if you were talking about me, but my post was a joke.Under cover seems to be the best way to catch people at anything they are doing wrong.What is funny is at the same time people are snagging walleye , flyfisherman are snagging steelhead. The only difference is that you can see the steelhead and they are so stupid that you can throw a fly at them (with the right amount of split shot) until you snag them right in the mouth.Seems to be ok because you "caught" them on a flyrod.Maybe they could up the fines for snagging.I think that with under cover officers with hefty fines would be the way to go. I would be willing to go under cover if they would make me a deputy.All these snaggers are the reason I started smallmouth fishing in the spring.I don't eat fish , so for me it's all about getting out there.I would rather have my line caught in a tree then caught in another persons line.


----------



## firelands (Oct 5, 2006)

If you look at Wisconsin/Minnesota they close Walleye season during primary spawn. Why do you think we have so many Wisc./Minn. fishermen during our walleye runs? 

The fish you are catching during the summer are primarily 2003 monster hatch. How good would fishing be in Erie if the Walleye season were closed during spawn?

Let's face it, for every fisherman that goes out and CATCHES-not SNAGS a limit (or 2 or 3!) there are 4-5 IMO that are illegal! And don't care!

The states in it for the $ only!

If you see somebody snagging or catching multiple limits report them! Use your Video phone! In the long run it will improve fishing for the honest fisherman!


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

*You guys painting negativity with a broad brush need to get your heads out of the stream bed. * Most fishermen are decent honest hard working people. Regardless of where they chose to fish. Generalized negative unsupportable statments do little to support your argument. Sure there are still some snaggers and multi trippers out there, however, neither is the norm! 

Speaking of the Erie tribs and reefs--it has been prooven over and over that weather and other uncontrolable forces have much more impact on any years spawn than fishing pressure. AND!! the limit is already reduced to satisfy political pressure from anti-spring fishing advocates. ~~ Yes simply political pressure and not scientific evidence~~

Now, in my opinion and in a perfect world, inland lakes with natural reproduction should be looked at on a case by caes basis. I for one hate that Ohio tends to use one size fits all, make enforcment easier, regulations. 

Furthermore, Walleye are not the BEST fighters but they are certanly fiesty and sporting on the end of a line. Perhaps if you try fishing for them with the right tackle you would realize this. (light hearted jab at trollers here-- ) 

Final 2 cents: We have been blessed by a spectacular 2003 class of fish in Lake Erie, but there are plenty of pre 2003 and post 2003 fish in Erie as well. 

Firelands, Lake Erie walleye fishing would be esentialy the same as it is even if fishing were closed during the spring of 2003 and woudn't be fruitless even if it was just an average year class. Subsequent year classes may have been a bit better without competition from all those hungry mouths swimming around. Also consider that 2003 was a great year for many species including non-game fish. 

Biology is the greatest of all the sciences simply because it is the application of all other sciences in one discipline.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

well, i don't think it is as bad as sight fishing for steelhead or bass on the beds????


----------



## k_redball (Jul 11, 2007)

i totally agree with confiscating your lisence and equipment untill the end of the year. just like they do with your car and drivers lisence, after so many offences you have to give em up!!! good thinking bapenn


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

i for one see it this way, if u see someone haveing a overlimit of fish or snagging fish and keeping them or getting their limit then leaveing and then comeing back for another limit. you are just as bad as they are for not reporting them and allowing them to do it. and as for them loseing their fishing stuff and license for only a yr is crap they should lose it for life. but then again look at the criminals and dui offenders and poachers and sexual predators all the other people they got busted once and nothing has stopped them from doing it again. im not saying to not do anything but what is the real solution to totally stop these kind of people from totally not doing it again. just my opinion


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

During the ODNR sting at Turtle Creek last year, it was reported that one in three fishermen (and I use that term loosely) was cited for over harvesting. Most of the poachers received a $10 fine plus court costs of $53.

The ODNR did a fine job, but the local judge, and, or authorities really dropped the ball when it came time for the monetary penalties.

I've read that the penalties will be stiffer this year, but I highly doubt a few more bucks will deter the die hard overbaggers/poachers.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

....Something to think about...New York has a closed season...Off hand not sure what month they close the Walleye Season do know you can't Walleye fish untill the first Saturday in May..if it works for them !!WELL!!. Something to think about....
 GOOD FISHING GUYS


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

This subject seems to come up every year...so I'm sure there's good legacy data/opinions that can be found on the topic.
The limits on walleye are usually set based on surveys from the bordering states of lake Erie and Canada, and are adjusted accordingly. It's only been about three seasons ago that the early spring limit was 3 fish/day. Ten years ago it was 10 and possibly higher in the preceding years. The harvest from the early spring bite by sportsmen pales in comparison to the total population of Erie walleye.
If the season is closed for walleye on Erie and it's tributaries in Ohio, why not go one step further and close (no targeting period) the season for every Game Fish during their spawning period in Ohio...!

Just my .02...!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Hook N Book...You may have hit on something there..
:C GOOD FISHING GUY


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

I am so freckin sick of hearing about this . I bet the same guy that posted this b.s has a walleye boat. I hear charter captains and these guys with 30,000$ boats want it stopped. "Well" how about the rest of us out here who dont have boats like that and would like to take home a few walleye . I have a good idea why dont we stop charter fishing then we will have more fish for the spring. Nobody says anything about the hundreds of charters that profit off of these walleye . Where is my profit ? I just want a few walleye in the spring .


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I guess so PD. What do you do?


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

I fish just like everybody else on here .


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

Some people forget that we pay to have these fish stocked with the exception of Erie. If walleye were not stocked in Berlin and Milton the fishing would be just like W.Branch spotty. We also pay the d.n.r. to make the decisions for us .




c75 said:


> walleye fishing in March and April?
> 
> 
> You know, you go out to Berlin any evening and its like a zoo out there, same thing at all the tribs in W Basin. Wall to wall people, cant even hardly cast to your right or left without snagging up on someone else.
> ...


----------



## honey (Oct 13, 2006)

Beat to death. Lake Erie anglers have no impact on the population. Inland lakes are put and take. People who snag and keep are idiots but will always be around.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I'll just say I hope the angler survey lets the dnr know that we want better fishing in ohio. And I think this means lowering the limits and stepping up the enforcment of the laws we have. I will say most fisherman are honest and follow the laws. But it only takes a few bad apples to mess it up.


----------



## ScumFrog (Feb 27, 2006)

The spring walleye run is extremely great for the economy in places like maumee, berlin, and mosquito. thats one main reason why there is no ban on fishing for eyes during their spawning time. as its been stated before "only 10&#37; of lake erie's walleye population spawns in the maumee river. so the fish that are harvested from there in the spring are merely a drop in the bucket of the well flourishing walleye population in lake erie. if you want good fishing everywhere then each lake must be managed individually and on a constant basis. unfortunately the dnr does not have a suitable budget for this and they are a long way off from it too, due to bugdet cuts that are going on. I for one would like to figure out some way for the dnr to get more funding for fish management. it would create more jobs and better fishing as a result.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Almost 1,000 views and less than 30 responses and NO consensus...! Hopefully, the question has been answered.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

I am a numbers guy for a living. If you invested $10,000 30 years ago into the stock market (S&P 500) your value would be $353,000 today. If you spent that $10,000 30 years ago you would have $0 today. What I am saying is that numbers matter no matter how small they are especially over long periods of time. I often wondered why all of the walleye fishing shows I watched were in Minnesota and they always catch monsters. 
Even though I just sited this, I do not believe there should be a ban in the spring as the limit is already reduced in Lake Erie. I do agree that some of the inland lakes should be looked at. I just think that every little bit counts.


----------



## bzlgw1 (Mar 26, 2008)

I agree with Pikedaddy, i am a recreational fisherman that likes to go fishin.
I have never limited out on walleye nor have i known anyone who goes out just for them (Other then the amish). Let's not make more rules or give anyone more rights to industrialize our "SPORT" of fishing. I have also never gone out and intentionally tried to snag a fish of any kind, but i think, it would not be a very rewarding thing to do, and take away the fun that fishing is about. As far as calling the warden in for violaters, good luck; because 9 out of 10 time if they are not close, then they will not come and you will be talking to an answering machine. if you don't believe me call and see. i think that the men who target walleye specifically should be the ones who give the sport a break, becasue you are the ones who can consistently catch them and have more of an effect, take up bass fishing for a year and leave the wallies to the beginners. Guarantee the following year will be a record catch for you "Pros'.


----------



## bobohio1968 (Feb 9, 2008)

Instead of a bicycle built for two, what about no kinds of bicycles at all for anybody, anymore? There, are you happy now?

​--Jack Handy


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

For all you guys that think it's ok to fish during the spawn thats ok thats your opinion. But here's some food for thought, if it's soooooo good to fish during the spawn, and catching all those pig females that haven't had a chance to lay there eggs doesn't matter, than why is Ohio the ONLY state bordering lake erie that allows it. Just something to think about.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Heres how I figure it-
You catch them spring summer fall winter they are still being taken away from the spawn... Just at a different time


----------



## mbw1924 (Feb 15, 2005)

TRIPLE-J said:


> For all you guys that think it's ok to fish during the spawn thats ok thats your opinion. But here's some food for thought, if it's soooooo good to fish during the spawn, and catching all those pig females that haven't had a chance to lay there eggs doesn't matter, than why is Ohio the ONLY state bordering lake erie that allows it. Just something to think about.


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ 
why should i be forced to pay someone if i want to go walleye fishing. as it is now i can run up to the maumee and catch some fish. if it was illegal at this time of year, i would have to pay for a charter on lake erie. i dont have a boat to go to either erie or berlin.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Heres how I figure it-
> You catch them spring summer fall winter they are still being taken away from the spawn... Just at a different time


All take a note from the young man here . I like the way he's thinking 

Things that make you say....... HMMMMM


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I have read this whole post and all I hear is stop spring fishing or cut #'s, I think the best thing for inland lakes would be a size limit not a #s limit. I have seen people keep small 12" eyes yes they are not breaking the law but it's the same people that complain about their body of water not producing fish well hello.


----------



## c75 (May 29, 2007)

TRIPLE-J said:


> For all you guys that think it's ok to fish during the spawn thats ok thats your opinion. But here's some food for thought, if it's soooooo good to fish during the spawn, and catching all those pig females that haven't had a chance to lay there eggs doesn't matter, than why is Ohio the ONLY state bordering lake erie that allows it. Just something to think about.




Thats because the ODNR is smarter than all those other states, just ask them and they'll tell you.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I read through this thread and if I didn't know better I would swear that Lake Erie had no walleye left in it after hearing all of this gloom and doom. The truth of the matter is that Erie is a great walleye fishery. Is it so great that we can't damage it? No, that is why there are daily limits on us recreational fishermen and also limits on the commercial fishermen. (I know that the commercial fishing numbers is a whole other issue. I am not trying to start a debate on that.) The way that I see it the impact of a change on a daily catch limit is far more impacting than a ban on fishing the spawn. If you take away the fishing for a couple of months during the spawn you are changing the numbers for only two months. When they change the daily limit on an annual basis (say they went from 6 to 5, not that I am proposing it) then you would be impacting thousands of fisherman throughout the entire year and most importantly during the summer when the most fisherman are out there. So their overall impact on the fishery would be WAY more. And as was mentioned before you are taking away spawners no matter when you take them. I believe the state did a great thing to improve the fishing when they added the 15 inch minimum. That increases the chance that a fish can reach reproductive age. I believe that the addition of a length limit on the inland lakes would be a great thing especially those lakes with natural reproduction. Even the other lakes would benefit in that the average size would go up even though the numbers may not.

I just personally don't see the need to make any change to the recreational fishermen regulations for Lake Erie. It seems to be doing very well. If anything needs done it would be a constant pressure being put on the commercial fishing industry to keep them in check.

I know this goes in a total different direction but I believe that the single most effective factor this year for the recreational fishermen's impact on the fishery may actually be what they don't do rather than what they do. Given the current fuel prices I believe that there will be a drop in the amount of fishing being done, not by the die-hards but by the marginal fishermen. Every time someone decides not to take his boat up and head out with 4-5 people fishing will mean that 20-30 fish stay in the water. I may be wrong on this one but I have heard from a few who have said that they will be making fewer trips this year than normal. I just suspect that there will be a noticeable difference.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Another thing to think about when everyone starts comparing Ohio to Wisconsin and Minnesota is to keep in mind that we are dealing with far, far less locations for Ohioans to fish for walleye than they have. They have all kinds of inland lakes that sustain natural reproduction whereas we basically only have a couple. And they too have the Great Lakes as well. To me it is just like comparing apples to oranges to try and apply their situation to ours. I know that it was mentioned that they close their season. I don't know the history on it enough to know the answer to this but what was the fishing like before they closed it compared to now? Perhaps they are not making as much of an impact on their fishery with the closed season as they think. It just seems to me that a limit that impacts year-round has much more impact than a two month reduction or closed season.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I can't speak a whole lot on inland lake but as far as Erie is concerned there are more than enough fish in the lake to keep the population heathly and growing, even a bad hatch puts 5-10 million new walleye into the lake every single year and. If Ohio had a closed season on walleye (which would never happen) do you have any idea on how much money the state and local business's would lose out on due to no tourism of fisherman, every bait shop, deli, gas station, hotel, motel, every year 10's of millions of dollars are spent by fisherman in March, April and May alone, the amount of money that out of town guys that come here for FLW and MWC tourney's is huge, the local economy would suffer more than most would image. I know many guys myself included that have spent tons of money up in the western basin fishing so far this year and it's not even May yet. Just another way to look at what a closed season would do and the impact it would have on Ohio small business's.


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

Many of us want more enforcement, but are you willing to pay - dare I say the horrid phrase - more in taxes. It is the only way to pay more salary & fringe for officers. So, are you? 

As long as a species is being stocked using tax payer dollars, then I have to agree with not having closed seasons and allowing everyone access to the resource. However, I would love to see a close season on unstocked species, like LM and SM. Again, I'm not for totally closing their harvest, just holding off during the spawn.

As for the jerks - those that overharvest and generally break the rules - I'm afraid they are here forever. All one can do is their part not to be one.


----------



## BigDCat (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm not sure it will carry any weight..........and not to beat a "Dead Horse"....

But as mentioned in a previous post, if you are interested in commenting on the walleye/saugeye fishing in inland lakes, or other species for that matter, there is an ODNR survey where you can voice your opinion, with open-ended entry of text at the end of the survey..........Click on the link below and "Have at it".......

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...eholder/CreelSurveys/tabid/19677/Default.aspx


----------

